# Lesertest Thermal Grizzly - AERONAUT, HYDRONAUT und KRYONAUT



## wacoda (28. Oktober 2015)

*ThermalGrizzly - AERONAUT, HYDRONAUT und KRYONAUT
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als erstes gilt mein Dank _PCGH_, _Thermal Grizzly_ sowie _Caseking_ die mir diesen Test ermöglicht und die Leitpasten gestellt haben.

Auch möchte ich festhalten dass dieser Test nicht dem Anspruch eines professionellen Tests standhalten kann.
Jedoch habe ich mich bemüht das ganze dermassen auszuführen dass die Ergebnisse stimmig sind.

*Die für diesen Test benutzte Hardware:*

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K auf 4250 MHz, gekühlt von einem Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light
Grafikkarte: Msi GTX970 Gaming 4G auf 1550 MHz, gekühlt von einem EK-FC970 GTX TF5 – Nickel
Mainboard: Msi Z77 MPower
Intel SSD 520 -250GB
NT: Seasonic X660 Platinum
Pumpe: Laing DDC-1T

Für die Überwachung der Wasserkühlung, den Temperaturen und den Lüftern ist ein _aqauero 5 LT_ mit mehreren Temperatur-Sensoren
sowie ein Aquacomputer _Durchflusssensor mps flow 200_ zuständig.
​Softwareseitig kam unter anderem die _Aquasuite 2015_ im Zusammenspiel mit _HWiNFO64_ zum Einsatz.


*So präsentierte sich einer meiner Monitore für die Tests:*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Test bestand aus 3 Teilen:*​
1. Die CPU wurde mit dem Programm _Prime95_ nach einer Aufwärmzeit von 20 Minuten während jeweils 5 Minuten belastet. 
     Dabei achtete ich auf eine für jeden Durchlauf möglichst gleiche Kühlwasser Temperatur.

2. Die Grafikkarte wurde nach dem selben Muster jeweils 15 Minuten lang mit den _Msi Kombustor_ ausgelastet.

3. CPU sowie die Grafikkarte wurden mit einem gespeicherten Spiel aus _DCS World-Open Beta 1.5_ (Auflösung 5760 x 1080) während 15 Minuten belastet.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit jeder getesteten Wärmeleitpaste wurde das ganze Prozedere 3 mal wiederholt und jedes mal die Paste neu aufgetragen. 
AlleTemperaturen wurden dabei aufgezeichnet und am Schluss ausgewertet sowie die Diagramme erstellt.
Nebst den drei oben genannten Wärmeleitpasten von T_hermal Grizzly _habe ich noch A_rctic MX-4,_ E_K-TIM Ecotherm _
 sowie _Cooler Master-High Performance Thermal Compound Kit_ als Vergleich mitgetestet.

Kurz noch eine Erklärung warum das ganze Schlussendlich in dermassen vielen Tests endete:
Nachdem die Tests mit _Prime95_ und dem _Msi Kombustor_ durch waren war ich von den ausgewerteten Daten einigermassen überrascht. Also wollte ich das ganze mit einem eher realitätsnahen Test nochmals wiederholen. 
Nebst einem Haufen Arbeit hat das ganze aber auch etwas gutes: Der ehemals nur geschliffene Kühlerboden des Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light ist unterdessen poliert!


*Nun zu den Stars dieses Artikels, die drei Wärmeleitpasten von Thermal Grizzly: AERONAUT, HYDRONAUT sowie KRYONAUT.
*
Erstere hat einen Wärmeleitwert von 8.5 W/mk ist relativ dickflüssig und auch mit den zwei im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Spachteln gut zu verteilen.

HYDRONAUT hat einen Wärmeleitwert von 11.8 W/mk. Deren Konsistenz geht schon eher in Richtung Fenster-Kit und sträubt sich schon etwas dagegen gleichmässig auf der Oberfläche verteilt zu werden. Auch geht diese recht schwer durch den auf die Tube aufgeschraubten Spachtel.

KRYONAUT folgt als Speerspitze. Mit einem Wärmeleitwert von 12.5 W/mk und einer nun wirklich an Kit erinnernden Struktur. 
Damit wird es sehr schwierig die Paste durch den Spachtel zu drücken, zumal das Verteilen mit demselben dann kaum mehr erfolgreich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Tuben werden in einem wieder verschliessbaren schwarzen Plastik Beutel geliefert. 
Zum Lieferumfang gehören jeweils nebst der Tube auch zwei Kanülen/Spachtel die auf die Tube aufgeschraubt werden können 
sowie eine Anleitung in deutsch und englisch.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Nebst den drei oben genannten Wärmeleitpasten von Thermal Grizzly habe ich noch Arctic MX-4, EK-TIM Ecotherm 
sowie Cooler Master-High Performance Thermal Compound Kit als Vergleich mitgetestet.

*Nun endlich zur Auswertung:
*
*Als erstes habe ich die Differenz aus Mittelwert aller CPU-Temperaturen zum Wasser ermittelt und die Ergebnisse in Diagrammen festgehalten:
*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das selbe mit der Grafikkarte:*

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit dem Schnitt aller maximalen CPU-Temperaturen sieht es dann so aus:
*
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zum Schluss habe ich mir die absolut höchste Temperatur einzeln vorgenommen:
*
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Ob das ganze in der Art wirklich Sinn macht bin ich mir nicht sicher. Vielleicht liegt bei mir da ein Denkfehler vor. 
Mich hat aber auch interessiert wie sich denn jede Paste nicht nur im Durchschnitt aller Temperaturen verhält, sondern wie es denn mit den Spitzenwerten aussieht.​Diese Idee war dann auch der Grund weshalb ich nebst den geplanten auch noch etliche andere Tests durchführte. 
Was aber am Ergebnis, zu meiner Überraschung, nicht wirklich etwas änderte.

Fazit: Die Wärmeleitpasten von Thermal Grizzly sind allesamt empfehlenswert.

Allen voran punktet die KRYONAUT in alle meinen Tests mit herausragenden Werten. 
Während sämtliche anderen Pasten meist sehr nahe beieinander liegen schafft sich die KRYONAUT eigentlich immer einen etwas grösseren Vorsprung! 
Wer seine Hardware übertaktet oder einfach nur das beste will und etwas Erfahrung mit dem applizieren von Wärmeleitpasten hat macht damit nichts verkehrt. 

Die HYDRONAUT hängt für mich etwas in der Luft. 
Zwar bewegt sie sich meist im oberen Mittelfeld ist aber etwas schwerer aufzutragen als vergleichbare Pasten.

Die AERONAUT ist eine Paste für Jedermann. 
Leicht zu verteilen und recht günstig bietet diese Wärmeleitpaste zwar nichts was andere
nicht auch können aber sie macht was sie in ihrem Segment soll. Und das nicht schlecht!



Herzlichen Dank für´s Lesen
Anregungen und Kritik sind natürlich erwünscht.

Wacoda​







​


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Thermal Grizzly*

Super Test! 

Aber irgendwas lief mit deiner Schriftgröße falsch. Die ist viel zu groß geraten. o.O


----------



## wacoda (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest Thermal Grizzly*

Danke

Sehe es auch gerade. War dann wohl doch bisschen spät / früh heute Morgen


----------



## flugomat (4. November 2015)

Feiner Test, wie auch die anderen zu dem Thema!
Da ich neue Wärmeleitpaste brauchte war das Abschneiden der Kryonaut Grund genug diese in meinem System ein zu setzen.

Danke


----------



## Cleriker (4. November 2015)

Einfache, Aber deutliche Diagramme, gut geschrieben und aufs Wesentliche konzentriert. Mir gefällts.


----------



## Adi1 (4. November 2015)

Super gemacht, danke für deine Arbeit


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. November 2015)

klasse test, werde mir dann auch mal ne kryonaut zum testen zulegen.


----------



## phantasma (30. Dezember 2015)

Sehr gut gemachter Test. 

Ich finde den Test sehr aussagekräftig und mit den Diagrammen informativ und ohne unnötiges drum herum!


----------



## wacoda (14. April 2016)

Hallöchen

Wie in diesem Thread versprochen habe ich die erhaltene Thermal Grizzly *Conductonaut* (dafür möchte ich mich nochmals bedanken!) einem, wenn auch aus Zeitmangel, eher kurzem Test unterzogen.

Ich habe recht lange überlegt ob ich die "Flüssig-Metall" Paste überhaupt ausprobieren soll. Erstens liest man ja so einiges darüber und zweitens bin ich kein Übertakter der das letzte Quentchen aus seinem System holen will und somit über jedes Grad kühler glücklich bin. 
Die bisher genutzte Thermal Grizzly *Kryonaut* genügte meinen Ansprüchen vollkommen, aber der "gwunder" wie man bei uns sagt, siegte dann doch!

Nachfolgend also meine Erfahrungen:

Das Auftragen der Paste klappt, nach dem sorgfältiger Reinigung aller Komponenten, mit den in der Packung enthaltenen "Wattestäbchen" zu meiner Überraschung sehr gut. Mit etwas Druck und Bewegung lässt sich die Quecksilber artige Masse gleichmässig verteilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thermal Grizzly *Conductonaut* frisch aufgetragen

Nach dem Start des Computers fiel mir tatsächlich auf dass die Temperaturen wohl noch besser würden.
Also die Kiste mal auf Temperatur bringen und dann eine Stunde mit Prime die CPU etwas quälen. Nachdem ich da zweimal gemacht habe wechselte ich die Paste nochmals und wiederholte das selbe nochmal.
Unterdessen habe ich ja Routine im wechseln der Wärmeleitpasten! 
Als fünften Test wurden dann noch die Werte während dem spielen von DCS: NEVADA Test and Training Range Map gespeichert. 
Selbstverständlich wurde das ganze Prozedere zuvor mit der Thermal Grizzly *Kryonaut* auch durchgeführt um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben!

Nach 4 Tagen war es also soweit: Ich musste die Thermal Grizzly *Conductonaut* neu auftragen.
Der Kühler liess sich einfach von der CPU lösen (ich lasse dazu den PC immer erst warm laufen). Ob das nach längerer Zeit auch noch so ist kann ich noch nicht beantworten!
Das entfernen der Thermal Grizzly *Conductonaut* von CPU und Kühler ist dabei eine etwas mühsame Angelegenheit. Wer schon mal die Sauerei eines zerbrochenen Quecksilber Thermometers vom Boden entfernt hat dürfte das ungefähr nachvollziehen können!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die CPU nach entfernen des Kühlers   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

der Kühler nach dem entfernen

Während nach dem reinigen der Heatspreader kaum Spuren zeigte sah das bei der Kupferplatte des Wasserkühlers aber schon anders aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gereinigter Kühler

Ich denke die Spuren welche das "flüssig Metall" auf dem Kupferboden hinterlassen hat sind klar zu erkennen. Soweit ich es aber feststellen konnte sind das wohl nur farbliche Veränderungen und keine welche das Material zerstört hätten. Aber wie bereits erwähnt: Das ganze nach vier Tagen, wie das nach längerer Nutzung, auch auf meinem vernickelten GPU-Kühler, aussieht werde ich dann noch nachtragen!

Nun zu den mess-Ergebnissen:

Die Leistung der Thermal Grizzly *Conductonaut* ist unzweifelhaft nochmals besser als diejenige der schon sehr guten Thermal Grizzly *Kryonaut*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Differenz aus dem Schnitt aller vier Kerne und der Wasser Temperatur (Grad Celsius)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Differenz der jeweils höchsten Kerntemperaturen und der zeitgleich herrschenden Wasser Temperatur (Grad Celsius)

Mein Fazit:

Die Thermal Grizzly *Conductonaut* ist wohl eines der besten Mittel wenn es darum geht das letzte Quentchen aus einem System heraus zu holen.
Für extrem Übertakter ganz sicher die erste Wahl!

Für alle die ihren PC nur zum spielen, surfen u.s.w. nutzen (wie meiner einer!) ist die Thermal Grizzly *Kryonaut* aber sicherlich die bessere Wahl, denn die Nachteile der Thermal Grizzly *Conductonaut* wie elektrische Leitfähigkeit, Applikation sowie Reinigung u.s.w. könnten wohl, vor allem wenn die Paste längere Zeit drauf bleibt, zu unliebsamen Überraschungen führen!

*Die für diesen Test benutzte Hardware:

* CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K auf 4250 MHz, gekühlt von einem Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light
 Grafikkarte: Msi GTX970 Gaming 4G auf 1550 MHz, gekühlt von einem EK-FC970 GTX TF5 – Nickel
 Mainboard: Msi Z77 MPower
 Intel SSD 520 -250GB
 NT: Seasonic X660 Platinum
 Pumpe: Laing DDC-1T

 Für die Überwachung der Wasserkühlung, den Temperaturen und den Lüftern ist ein _aqauero 5 LT_ mit mehreren Temperatur-Sensoren
 sowie ein Aquacomputer _Durchflusssensor mps flow 200_ zuständig.
Softwareseitig kam unter anderem die _Aquasuite 2015_ im Zusammenspiel mit _HWiNFO64_ zum Einsatz.​


----------



## Cleriker (14. April 2016)

MMn hättest du lieber Einzeldiagramme der Tests gemacht, so dass immer die Balken von kryonaut und conductonaut direkt nebeneinander liegen. Durch die Zahlenwerte mitten im Balken geht es aber auch so. 

Ansonsten kurz und bündig, ich mag das so. Finde ich gut gemacht.


----------



## GEChun (22. April 2016)

Mal eine andere Frage dazu, dieser Gummi Aufsatz.

Findet ihr den nicht auch mega besch... ich mein der Kryonaut z.B. verhält sich ja nur sehr kurz recht flüssig danach zieht er mehr oder weniger streifen.

Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man durch das Gummi den Druck nicht hin und die Paste lässt sich mehr oder weniger schlecht verstreichen, bzw. in der gewünschten minimalen Menge verteilen.

Wäre Hart-Plastik da nicht besser? xD


----------



## Cleriker (22. April 2016)

Die Frage ist ja auch, wie lange sie flüssig sein muss? Letztlich braucht man ja nur zwei-drei Minuten bis der Kühler drauf sitzt, oder verstehe ich dich falsch und es geht um Sekunden, statt Minuten?


----------



## GEChun (23. April 2016)

Jop mir kam es so vor als wenn sie nach 10 Sek von einem sehr flüssigen Zustand in Gummihaft, Streifen ziehend übergegangen ist


----------



## wacoda (27. April 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage dazu, dieser Gummi Aufsatz.
> 
> Findet ihr den nicht auch mega besch... ich mein der Kryonaut z.B. verhält sich ja nur sehr kurz recht flüssig danach zieht er mehr oder weniger streifen.
> 
> ...



Zumindest bei der Kryonaut fand ich die "Aplykatoren" recht nutzlos


> und einer nun wirklich an Kit erinnernden Struktur.
> Damit wird es sehr schwierig die Paste durch den Spachtel zu drücken, zumal das Verteilen mit demselben dann kaum mehr erfolgreich ist


zumal dann noch eine ordentliche Menge darin hängen bleibt.


----------



## keks4 (26. Juni 2016)

Ein sehr gut geschriebener und Spannend zu Lesender Test, danke dafür


----------



## Meroveus (27. Juni 2016)

Sehr schöner Test. Vor allem hat mir gefallen, das die GPU mit einbezogen wurde. Ich bin echt am überlegen, mal meine Kühlerabdeckung zu entfernen, da ich glücklicherweise im Besitz der Kryonaut bin .


----------



## Hogan (27. Juni 2016)

Ich hab letztens auch überlegt, eine Grizzly-WLP zu kaufen (auf ebay gibts ab ca. 6€ die kyronaut (1g)). Da sich die ganzen Teile aber auch laut dem PCGH-Test im Heft letztens kaum unterscheiden (jedenfalls weniger als hier in dem Test), hab ich dann doch zur Arctic MX4 gegriffen. Dort gibts 4g zum Preis von 6€.


----------



## Meroveus (28. Juni 2016)

Naja man muss halt immer unterscheiden, für welche Anwendung. Zwischen DIE und IHS würde ich zur Kryonaut greifen (statt zur MX4), wenn man kein Flüssigmetall verwenden möchte. Zwischen HS und Kühlerboden, macht es keinen großen Unterschied mehr (weil meistens das minderwertige / schlecht aufgetragene TIM der limitierende Faktor ist), wenn man keine verlötete CPU hat. Bei der GPU würde ich ebenfalls der "besseren" Paste den Vorzug lassen.

Größere Temperaturdifferenzen kommen ebenfalls erst bei hoher Abwärme zu stande. Die Kryonaut würde sich auf einer GTX 980 Ti, weiter von der MX4 absetzen, als bei einer GTX 970.


----------



## Hogan (28. Juni 2016)

Also im PCGH-Test 05/2016 war die Kyronaut auch die beste. Temperaturdifferenz CPU-Wasser war 18,86°C. Die MX4 lag bei 19,32°C. Getestet wurde mit einem Xeon E5-2687W, der mit 1,07V bei 3,4GHz läuft. TDP150W (also ohne OC), ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, wie viel Abwärme dann im Vergleich zu einer Highend GPU erzeugt wird, aber für mich sieht es so aus, als wäre die MX4 P/L technisch auf jedenfall top und nur wer das letzte Grad rausholen will, braucht die Grizzly. Die <0,5°C Differenz aus dem PCGH-Test sind mir jedenfalls kein 4-fachen Preis wert.


----------

